

Lumitrack: Low Cost, Precise, High Speed Tracking with Projected m-Sequences - archgrove
http://chrisharrison.net/index.php/Research/Lumitrack

======
sadfaceunread
Impressive, but if I think back to some old examples of this kind of stuff,
like Johnny Chan (also of CMU)'s headtracking/motion tracking with Wii-motes
it had remarkably less data (IR Led points) but seemed to handle the type of
usecases presented in the video just fine. Admittedly it uses camera
technology rather than just photodiodes, so lumitrack seems to have an edge
for things that need high speed/fidelity at very low cost, but I don't know
what those applications are.

~~~
greendestiny
Head tracking would definitely be one. Although rough position tracking with
accelerometer rotation tracking might work just as well. Still these are much
lower cost than all the hardware that went into the wiimote head tracker.

~~~
utopcell
you'd think that this setup would be much lower cost, but from a quick lookup,
these linear sensors (TSL202R) cost more than $8 each in 1k quantity, while
you can get a wii controller for about $20. On the other hand, this setup
allows for 1000 fps while the wii controller's camera works at 100 fps.

------
oakwhiz
This is an absolutely brilliant use of LFSRs.

------
smilekzs
From what I could imagine, this is using De Bruijn sequence, and only tracking
2D, right?

~~~
utopcell
it can also do 6DOF, but yes, it is a variation on De Bruijn sequences (as
these sequences don't wrap around)

------
feniv
Most of the other novel computer interaction peripherals (like Leap Motion)
are in the $100s price range. The $10 price point could really make this
popular, especially with the hacker and maker community.

